# I think I'm about 70-80% better!



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

On the 15th of this month it will be 4 months with this crap. I really started feeling better about 2.5-3 months when I accepted it, started eating better, taking supplements, exercise, yoga, socializing etc. I use to feel super dizzy all the time and that has faded a lot and I also use to almost black out for like a few seconds and forget everything and kinda freak out, that doesn't happen often or as bad anymore. I also use to shake if I held my hand still and even that isn't as bad.

I basically still feel the same with DP, but everything is fading and not as bad at all. I have almost no anxiety anymore I don't even have to take anything to calm me down any longer. I am now for the most part able to go out comfortably and do normal things. I even went to a hemp fest concert of all things









Anyway my question is that the last month I haven't really felt like I am getting better I don't feel worse or better really and I don't feel like I was making as much progress as I was. Its like I have hit a stopping point. I am wondering if this is normal in recovery or if maybe I am just trying to rush it along to much? DP takes forever to go away!









FYI some updated news for my friends on here, I lost my job so now I am just trying to live life to the fullest and recover before I find work again. I have been having a good time, meeting new people and partying it up! (no drugs of course lol).


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Good job! It took me not 3 months but 3-4 years to get to where you are now. It also came because I made some changes in lifestyle. Mostly I just became sober almost 4 years ago now. And then things started to be more clear. Keep it up you are in Recovery Mode


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey that's great news! It is a good reminder to me to keep going, socializing, etc. Good job! I am so happy for you! Thanks for sharing the happy news!


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> On the 15th of this month it will be 4 months with this crap. I really started feeling better about 2.5-3 months when I accepted it, started eating better, taking supplements, exercise, yoga, socializing etc. I use to feel super dizzy all the time and that has faded a lot and I also use to almost black out for like a few seconds and forget everything and kinda freak out, that doesn't happen often or as bad anymore. I also use to shake if I held my hand still and even that isn't as bad.
> 
> I basically still feel the same with DP, but everything is fading and not as bad at all. I have almost no anxiety anymore I don't even have to take anything to calm me down any longer. I am now for the most part able to go out comfortably and do normal things. I even went to a hemp fest concert of all things
> 
> ...


I know how you feel about getting dizzy and stuff.. I hate the way i feel i take supplements, but sometimes i think that it doesnt even help.. one day im ffeeling a little better and the next day im not... I dont really have anxiety anymore either, just this massive brain fog and overall sucky feeling..


----------

